# second story addition to home with a flat roof



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

If the second story will cover the entire footprint of the existing house it really doesn't matter what kind of roof you have now. Once it is taken off, the new addition and roofline can be designed to compliment the existing structure. Do you have any pictures of the front and back on the house now?


----------

